# Show off your pumpkins!



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 4, 2009)

So Halloween is fastly approaching, one of my favorite times of year!  Outdoor meds hanging or curing, leaves are changing, and all the spooky things are starting to come out!  I love haunted houses, and i still love carving pumpkins.  Here are a few I carved last year, and I will post more once I carve them this year.  Anyone else want to share?  The pumpkins are Nosferatu, Heath Ledger as the joker(I have been using this as my avatar since I carved it), a fairy with wings leaning on a mushroom, and Johnny Cash.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome,..my avi is my pumpkin from last year..I am shal we say inept at carving. mine looks like an 8 yo did it..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice  Job  *mike*..:ciao:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Mike, just repped ya bro. Nice pumpkins! Looks like you got quite the artists hands..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Very nice work my friend. Yes this is our favorite time of the year as well.  *


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice to see you TB'sG!  You going to be carving and posting some pumpkins, too?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments, rep, and shared joy of a fun fun holiday!  Good to see some familiar faces/names stop by. As the big show approaches, I hope more of you post your pumpkins too, even if they're just two triangles and a smile!   I'll post more once I do some closer to Halloween.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone else going to share some pumpkins?  I'll post more in a few days.  Is there really not going to be any sort of pumpkin carving contest this year??


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice pumpkins, Mike!  I started a pumpkin contest thread a few weeks ago but there aren't any entries!  You win!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nice pumpkins, Mike! I started a pumpkin contest thread a few weeks ago but there aren't any entries! You win!


 

wait now...i looked for that thread Art..Ill find it ..ill have to go buy a pumkin and and carv special huh? heres My 520lb:hubba: 3rd place local fair 2008



HAPPY  HALLOWEEN  EVERYONE  :48:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

4U...wow, that's unbelievable. Did you use plant nutes to get that baby so HUGE? How did you even move it? How long did it take to get all the guts out? Did you have to carve it with a chain saw? Seriously, that's one BIGGG mutha!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that's a pumpkin, 4u2!  Real nice


----------



## nvthis (Oct 30, 2009)

Good god, man! What did you use to carve it with???? A chainsaw, I'm bettin' 



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wait now...i looked for that thread Art..Ill find it ..ill have to go buy a pumkin and and carv special huh? heres My 520lb:hubba: 3rd place local fair 2008
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

My kids did some cute ones.  I intended to take pics the next day as it was too dark outside.  They got eaten that night by the damn squirrels or possums.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok 4u2, I looked around and around and couldn't find no giant pumpkins by my house. No giant squash or peaches or even giant squirrels. So Ima have to share my dinner. These are burritos. They have food inside. They are really handy if you have no pockets to put stuff in.

These weigh in at a hefty 3.5 lbs a piece. That's 7 lbs of pure Mexican-American gut bomb right there. I'll be carving them for the kiddies later....

I know what yer thinking.... They're not even orange.   It's just, I can't pass up good competition no matter how bad I suck.

Peace bro!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

I want 1/2 of the one on the right.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:rofl:  no  chainsaw  but  it was a  Hand  held saw..lol..we  used  a  flatbed  trailer  to  move  it..and  to  get  it  on the  trailer..took  4  of  us  with  a  blanket under  it...oh  and  a  couple  hernias  as well:giggle:  These are  giant pumkin  seeds  I  buy..I  did  MJ  in  the  garden where  I  grow  these  beasts..and  plant to  compete again  next  summer..Thanks  for all  the kind words  and  look  forword  to  seeing  everyone  elses...


*nvthis*...Idd like  to  carve into  that  one  on the  right...Dam..Now  Im  hungry

*mojave*...we  had it  out in front of  house  and  i  dont  know  how  many  people  took  pics  with they  little  gobblin  inside  ..:rofl:   that  was  cute..May get  a  few  ask  about  My  giant  pumkin not  here  this  year....maybe  i  can  put  out  all  my  MJ  stalks  huh:giggle:


HAPPY  HALLOWEEN  EVERYONE  :ciao:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 31, 2009)

SM, I can eat off of one of these 3X. They taste fantastic. Kinda like a certain pie you might get around the holidays? I don't wanna say what kind, 'cause someone might accuse me of flaming, but yeah, just like that. Only waaaaaaay different.

You gotta watch what they're giving you though. One time, when I was young and all my body parts worked, I got one of these that was just packed full. Now, I don't like saying stuff 'cause I'm a little sensitive about my minority heritage, but, I swear on Julia Childs grave, that there was at least three Mexicans in every bite. I mean, _it was packed_.

I know, I know, that was probably mean bringing up Aunt Julia like that. Well, I was gonna swear on Michael Jacksons grave but I just saw the Thriller, and I ain't touchin' that til after Halloween! Lord knows that's all I would need for his white rotting butt pushin' up out of the dirt and making a fat liar outta me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: no chainsaw but it was a Hand held saw..lol..we used a flatbed trailer to move it..and to get it on the trailer..took 4 of us with a blanket under it...oh and a couple hernias as well:giggle: These are giant pumkin seeds I buy.


 
Are the seeds actually giant too, or do they look like normal size?  I got such a kick out of growing pumpkins this yr and hope to do a lil bit better insect control next yr.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahahahaha nv....just gimmie some burrito and I won't hold anything againt ya.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Are the seeds actually giant too, or do they look like normal size? I got such a kick out of growing pumpkins this yr and hope to do a lil bit better insect control next yr.


 
So, ain'tcha gonna show us yer pumpkins Mom?:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Like I said, they got divoured by the damn squirrels.  Dammit!

I do have pics of my pumpkin patch in the general gardening section, tho its been ages since I posted.  Probably on page 5 by now.

Why's your msn off huh?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 31, 2009)

I dunno. I don't know how to turn it off, let alone turn it back on


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Are the seeds actually giant too, or do they look like normal size? I got such a kick out of growing pumpkins this yr and hope to do a lil bit better insect control next yr.


 

They  are  large  about  the  size  of  a quarter..Google  Giant  pumkin  seeds..lots  of  fun...The  winning  pumkin  wieghed 892lbs..2nd  was  783lbs...




HAPPY  HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 31, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> They  are  large  about  the  size  of  a quarter..Google  Giant  pumkin  seeds..lots  of  fun...The  winning  pumkin  wieghed 892lbs..2nd  was  783lbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those are some big pumpkins.  I would love to get my hands on one, I would carve something crazy on it!! Maybe the death star, I know someone that carved it on a regular sized pumpkin, but I bet it would look awesome on a giant one!  BTW, those gut bombs do look awesome!  At 3.5lbs, I don't think I would be going back for seconds though!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are some new pumpkins I carved.  Believe it or not, but they look a lot better in person, even with macro the pictures just don't capture all the detail.  I need to get a SLR. 

It's The Grinch(The picture really didn't come out good at all, it doesn't look so dark in person), Jack Skellington (The Pumpkin King from A Nightmare Before Christmas), a haunted house with a tree to the left and a little cemetery on the bottom right corner, and then Johhny Depp as Jack Sparrow from Pirate's of the Caribbean!  Hope everyone enjoy's them, let me know what you think!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Very  nice  *Mike*....i like  the  crab  looking  one   Way  to  carve  man...:48:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks man, I really appreciate it.  I also really enjoy it, I put a lot of time into it so it feels good to hear people say nice things on here, and as they came by my house tonight.  I think the parents appreciate them more than the kids, but the kids like them too.  The ladies really seemed to like the Johnny Depp pumpkin.  That one you like, is supposed to be Jack Skellington, the main character from the movie A nightmare before christmas.  Here's a few pics of him, (including the one I modified to turn into a pumpkin pattern).


----------



## nvthis (Nov 1, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Jack Skellington, the main character from the movie A nightmare before christmas. Here's a few pics of him, (including the one I modified to turn into a pumpkin pattern).


 
Wow Mike! You mean no pre-made patterns? Now I gotta say I'm impressed  I just don't think I have it like that. I mean, tracing a pattern and cutting along the lines ain't nothing, but knowing how deep to cut, and when to go all the way through for the different shades? I would have to say that's gotta take some artistic talent. Nice work man. The Johnny Depp/Capt. Jack pumpkin is a work of genius bro. No mistaking who that is 

-NV


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Again, I really appreciate the kind words.  The thing I think that makes him work so well are the eyes, they have a lot of detail in them.  I have to admit some of the ones I do are pre-made patterns, but not all of them.  All of them do however consist of some shading and some cutting, that really helps to get the 3D effect.  

I used to buy those pumpkin-master books from Wally-world and do the cut out thing, but I wanted to step it up and after a lot of research and trial and error, this is where I am now.  I also sell them locally, I do special requests of all sorts of things, and portraits of people which come out really good.  I end up doing a lot of pumpkins of people's kids(for obvious reasons I don't want to post pics of them here) and those obviously have no pattern.  I start with the picture and modify it into a pattern on photo-shop before I start carving.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

Those are awesome, Mike!  You definitely win the carving contest we didn't have!    I'd be pretty hard pressed to pick a favorite from those 4, though!  Great job.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cadlakmike1 again.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 1, 2009)

Mike-

Truly awesome skills man!

Always enjoy seeing your creations.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah, great job on those man. they look great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cadlakmike1 again.


 


:yeahthat:



Thanks MIKE.....you  do WIN  this  years  Pumkin  carve....Im  bowing  down  ...can ya  see?


:ciao:....and  I  see the  pic  better  now...just  had  CRABS  on  my  mind...lol..  take  care and be safe


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

awesome pumpkins mike..love the jack one...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

a man locally was offering pumpkin carving services...so much per pumpkin depending on the details...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> a man locally was offering pumpkin carving services...so much per pumpkin depending on the details...



Was that one of the same guys that tried to sell you broken lights, 2dog? :rofl:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mike...

AWESOME skills, bro...  I love your work.  This pumpkin below is much more suiting to my pumpking carving skills...  OR lack thereof...  lol... 



			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Was that one of the same guys that tried to sell you broken lights, 2dog?



I'll bet it was...   Hey Art~!  Did the ol' 'mask trick' work on the dogs again this year?  Did they bite you or soil the carpet when they saw you? :hubba: 



Peace~!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

:rofl:  Hey, dos, the rest of the game we play is they have to take their biscuit out of my hand while I have the mask on :hubba:.  You should see them struggle between barking at me and wanting those biscuits!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Was that one of the same guys that tried to sell you broken lights, 2dog? :rofl:


 

people man...get there and it doesnt light up..oh its just the bulb well dude im not chancing it lol...or oh it lit up last night... or my brother said it worked..they figure u wont check...I dont meet places it cant be plugged in and checked at and I never go alone... or they plug it in and it flickers...or it works but isnt bright like it should be...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

:rofl:


this thread is 2 years old....maybe a new one should be made...This was Loads of fun...look how Young my kids were...


take care and be safe


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahahaha, bumped it up just 4u, ya stoner.  :giggle: 

We should start another.  But had to share cadlak's.  Man, he did some awesome ones!  I miss that guy!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I miss a lot of peeps...he sure had some Mad skills huh?

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

Yea he did.  I wonder if we can find him on the poker circut...

Start a new pumpkin thread 4u.  U have big ones.  

Yikes, that sounded bad...lmfao.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 6, 2011)

I really enjoyed viewing this thread, Here's my pumpkin, I make these porch decoys and give them to peeps I like. Sell a couple too. But I really have fun with them. Burning the wood grain and a little shellac is cheap!!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats a great idea skagit! I could make a few of those in an hour.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 8, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Thats a great idea skagit! I could make a few of those in an hour.


  It takes me about 45 minutes per turkey, thats useing all power tools including a belt sander.I get the eyes at any craft place, Walmart even.  they make a great gift.


----------

